# Park Brake Trouble



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

'


----------



## cademetz (Apr 29, 2003)

I'm just curious... do you normally leave your car in gear?


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

Yes, but I don't know if it was in gear this time. When I got down to the car it wasn't in gear and I can't remember if I put it in or not. It's pretty much a habit and not something I think about or pay attention to anymore, so I don't know if I did. Regardless, a parking brake should hold a car from rolling.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2003)

True... but you haven't given enough information for anyone to help you.


*Regardless, a parking brake should hold a car from rolling. *


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

Don't know what happened up there. Whole message is gone. Anyway, my park brake didn't hold the car on a hill and it rolled down about 70 feet of driveway, across a street, down another hill into some woods. Damage done was, there was a railroad tie laying in the woods, the exhaust took a direct hit and shoved everything forwards. It also shoved the exhaust up under the rear bumber. Rear bumber, exhaust from cat back. power steering pump, two wheels, one tire will need replaced. Body damage was fairly minor, front bumper is scratched up along with a few scratches here and there on doors and fenders. All and all, damages came to about $2,900. As far as being in gear, I'm about 99% sure that it was in gear. It's a habbit. Put it in first, shut the car off, yank the park brake and grab the keys. When I got down to the bottom of the hill, it wasn't in gear, but the park brake was fully engaged. The car sat in the drive for about 30-40 minutes before it rolled. It was very windy out that day though. Maybe I didn't have it in gear, I don't know. Anyway, I made a report with Nissan and they are going to inspect the parking brake. Guess I'll wait and see what happens. Right now my insurance is taking care of everything. They gave me a Ford Escort for a rental until mine is fixed. Life sucks. Peace.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2003)

Wow, sorry to hear about your runaway car... I think it's a good rule is that on a incline, you shouldn't rely on the transmission to be a parking brake. The gears in the tranmission are not straight cut (except reverse normally) and could have a tendancy to slide or jump out of mesh if heavily loaded in some circumstances. As for your parking brake... let us know what they find. Best of luck post repairs...


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2003)

I've actually had a similar experience minus the damages. One day my neighbor knocks on my door to inform me that my car was in the middle of the street. I opened up the car and the e-brake was up all the way. Since then I always leave the car in gear after I shut it off.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2003)

I must admit that the parking brake in my 02 SpecV doesn't seem very peppy. I will investigate this next time I go under-vehicle. In the mean time... I plan to use both the brake and transmission to keep from rolling away.



ja9o said:


> *I've actually had a similar experience minus the damages. One day my neighbor knocks on my door to inform me that my car was in the middle of the street. I opened up the car and the e-brake was up all the way. Since then I always leave the car in gear after I shut it off. *


----------



## BlackSpec02 (Apr 12, 2003)

Ive noticed that my parking break seems weak too, I pull it up, probably 10 clicks or so, and sometimes my car will still roll slightly and everytime, i think, okay crap, and i'll yank the e-brake up even further til its between the little rubber pieces at the top and it wont go any further. I know I shouldnt have to pull it that far, but I do, and I always leave my car in gear, always always always in gear, its never ran away on me... and i've forgotten the e-brake a couple times too. 

In my old truck i used to adjust my brakes every so often, or get new pads put on, and after that my e-brake was always MUCH stiffer an held better.... but i havent touched the brakes on my spec v yet.


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

Yep, I had the same problem. My Spec V rolled down the driveway twice, once hitting the basketball pole with the tire, and the second time going all the way into the street. Now I always put it in first gear.


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

Man I'm glad to hear that I'm not the only one. I'm going to contact Nissan again and refer them to this site. If anybody else has had any problems at all with their parking brake, please don't hesitate to post them. I'm going after Nissan for damages. I saw a thing on the news the other day about a few cars and mostly SUV's that have had park brake trouble also. Guess who was mentioned more than once? The new Nissan Murano. Anyway, I'll keep posting on how Nissan handles it. Peace.


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

if i a correct parking brakes are self tightening. And as you use it it is suppossed to readjust the tension so it will do its job as intended. I myself always use my parking brake regardless of the grade of hill i'm on it's a good habit to get into. i also turn my wheels so they catch the curb if the car decides to chase that fine looking dame. I leave it in 1st gear also. sorry about your misfortunes.


----------



## BlackSpec02 (Apr 12, 2003)

yes, definitely keep us posted, this could turn into a problem that may lead to a recall because it is very dangerous!


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

Well, it's been two weeks and no response from Nissan. The first question they asked me when I called and told them what had happened was, "Do you have a lawyer representing you?". I told them no. The rep from Nissan said they would get back to me within a couple of days. They're blowing me off to see if I'll go away. Big mistake. I'm a persistant little prick that will not go away until it is taken care of. So, now I AM going to contact a lawyer and see what my options are, and I will have him contact Nissan if he feels there is anything that can be done. I will keep you all posted on how things go. Peace.


----------



## BlackSpec02 (Apr 12, 2003)

i like your style.


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

uh oh... I only use my parking break... I have never put the thing in gear when I parked... I got in the habit of not doing that for when I get my remote start hooked up ;( I need it I tell u what.... Every day I am running a couple minutes late... I dunno how I fit that into my schedule, just how I am. And to top it off I refuse to drive my spec without letting it warm up completely.. remote start would be nice, it would be warmed up when I got out there


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

Well, Nissan finally called me back and scheduled a day to have the parking brake inspected on my car. May 26 I have to take it to the dealer where I bought it and meet a rep from Nissan. They called me before I contacted a lawyer. I guess I'll see how it goes and go from there. Will keep you all posted. Check back on May 26. Peace.


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

Nissan called again after they realized that May 26 was a holiday, I didn't realize it either until they called. Anyway, they resceduled for May 28. For those of you who want to know what Nissan says, check back on that day. I will post the details. Peace.


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

Took my car to the dealer to have it inspected. Nissan sent a rep out from Chicago to make a report and inspect the brakes. He told me the brake cable tension needed adjusted and he did it. The brake feels great now. He also told me that I should have the tension checked and adjusted as needed when I take the car in for service. I read the owners manual and maintenance schedule and it doesn't say anything about having the tension adjusted on the park brake cable. Not to metion my car only had just under 11k on it when it happened. He kinda made it sound like it was my fault. But let me ask you guys this. What is the only purpose of a parking brake? And if it doesn't serve that purpose, then why bother putting it in the car at all? He said he has to turn in his report and they will get back to me. Let you all know how it goes when I hear something. Peace.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2003)

Sounds to me like Nissan had a poor adjustment procedure for the parking brake cable initially. I haven't looked at mine yet but most cables are manually adjustable. I guess this one is no different. Thanks for the info... it was very helpful. This must mean that there is not a design flaw... just a bad adjustment at the time of build.


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

Also, FYI, he asked me what I wanted from Nissan. I told him my insurance took care of everything and once you make a claim, there's no going back on it. I told him what I did want is my $250 deductible back and leather interior. Yes, leather interior. The way I see it, the accident cost me a claim on my insurance (first one in 9 years of driving and being with the company) and accidents depreciate the value of the car greatly. Leather interior would help make up for some of that loss. That and I have already had the 2 front seats replaced under warranty for fraying, and the back one is starting to fray in some spots. I told him I didn't like the Lava seats and that was the only way the '02 model came. Not to mention not having my car for 3 weeks and having to drive a POS Ford Escort rental. And I forgot to tell him the rental cost me $80 dollars out of my pocket because my insurance only covers $20 a day. Also a $55 dollar tow truck charge for wenching the car out of the woods. I don't think it's too much to ask for considering the claim on my insurance was $2,900. That and the fact they can get the leather a heck of alot cheaper than I can. All and all, it would cost them well under a $1000. We'll see what happens though. Peace.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2003)

Hey, more power to you... they should reimburse you for all your out-of-pocket expenses for that little episode... and then some.


----------



## BlackSpec02 (Apr 12, 2003)

sorry for the off topic, but I can't believe your seats started fraying with under 11K on your car... Im in the high 13's on mine and I havent had any fraying yet... I hope I don't get any fraying... when they replaced your seats, do they have lava seats somewhere in stock to replance 2002 models with?


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

BlackSpec02 said:


> *sorry for the off topic, but I can't believe your seats started fraying with under 11K on your car... Im in the high 13's on mine and I havent had any fraying yet... I hope I don't get any fraying... when they replaced your seats, do they have lava seats somewhere in stock to replance 2002 models with? *


I had the two front seats replaced at 1,200 miles. Both of them had small areas of fraying. Now I have 11,800 miles on the car and the front seats are fine. I just noticed a couple of days ago when I was cleaning out the car that the back seat was fraying were I had my kids car seat. Doubt that will be covered under warranty. When they replaced the front ones it took almost two months to get the new ones in. Dealer said trim parts take a long time because there is very little demand for them.


----------



## BlackSpec02 (Apr 12, 2003)

okay, good info, thanks!


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

No problem.


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

bgriffey said:


> *Hey, more power to you... they should reimburse you for all your out-of-pocket expenses for that little episode... and then some. *


Thanks. Nice to know someone agrees. I hope to get at least my expenses back. The leather interior is kinda iffy. Would be nice to get something for all the headaches. We'll see.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2003)

germex said:


> *Took my car to the dealer to have it inspected. Nissan sent a rep out from Chicago to make a report and inspect the brakes. He told me the brake cable tension needed adjusted and he did it. The brake feels great now. He also told me that I should have the tension checked and adjusted as needed when I take the car in for service. I read the owners manual and maintenance schedule and it doesn't say anything about having the tension adjusted on the park brake cable. Not to metion my car only had just under 11k on it when it happened. He kinda made it sound like it was my fault. But let me ask you guys this. What is the only purpose of a parking brake? And if it doesn't serve that purpose, then why bother putting it in the car at all? He said he has to turn in his report and they will get back to me. Let you all know how it goes when I hear something. Peace. *


I see what your saying about the purpose of a park brake. The only reason it is there is to keep the car from rolling. If it doesn't do that then there isnt much of a point in it being there. Even if the car is in gear and for some reason pops out the brake should hold it. Its plan B. I am truly sorry to hear about your car. That had to be a horrible feeling to see your car in the trees. I hope Nissan does take care of the damages. Its only fair if the brake wasnt set to the proper tension. Hope Nissan covers your expenses and I hope you get your leather seats. That doesn't sound like its unreasonable to me.


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

actually, there's two reasons for a parking brake...

1) keep you car from moving,

2) to introduce some over-steer and significantly reduce the turning radius. >;P

unfortunately, on my spec v, it does neither particularly well...


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

Lazarus_023 said:


> *
> 1) keep you car from moving,
> 
> 2) to introduce some over-steer and significantly reduce the turning radius. >;P
> ...


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

germex said:


> Yeah, but the factory doesn't particularly want you doing the second reason. lol [/B]


to hell with the factory... the parking brake doesn't keep the car from rolling down a hill... they put it on for some reason, right?


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

Nissan has done nothing to compensate for the accident. It has been just under 4000 miles since I had the parking brake tension adjusted and it is back to it's sloppy old self. So, I contacted a lawyer and I'm going after them. Let you all know how it comes out.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

Mine works fine


----------



## BlackSpec02 (Apr 12, 2003)

cool, yeah keep us posted... I got mine adjusted for free... but only after a LOT of whining.... and its been a few weeks since I had that done... and its already starting to feel a little loser again... or I could just be getting used to it... I'll have to count the clicks again... but what the heck is with our crappy parking breaks... I literally have to crank the thing hard all the way as high as it will go to keep the car from rolling... its lame.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

you know you can leave the car in gear to avoid rolling....


----------



## BlackSpec02 (Apr 12, 2003)

I always leave it in gear... but it would be nice to know the parking brake is doing it's job. Usually I pull the brake up with the clutch in before I shut off the engine, to see just how hard/far I have to pull the sucker.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

Hmmm...that's weird. Guess I got a good one


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

yeah me too, mine works fine. I actually did some ebrake 360s the other day when it was wet outside and it worked great


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> *yeah me too, mine works fine. I actually did some ebrake 360s the other day when it was wet outside and it worked great *


I don't have to ebrake to do 360s...daym contis


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

BlackSpec02 said:


> *cool, yeah keep us posted... I got mine adjusted for free... but only after a LOT of whining.... and its been a few weeks since I had that done... and its already starting to feel a little loser again... or I could just be getting used to it... I'll have to count the clicks again... but what the heck is with our crappy parking breaks... I literally have to crank the thing hard all the way as high as it will go to keep the car from rolling... its lame. *


Yeah that's the thing. Nowhere in the owners manual does it say anything about having the tension adjusted on the cable, and definitly not every 4K.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

germex said:


> *Yeah that's the thing. Nowhere in the owners manual does it say anything about having the tension adjusted on the cable, and definitly not every 4K. *


I didn't know you had to adjust ever unless it was broken or something.


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

tekmode said:


> *you know you can leave the car in gear to avoid rolling.... *


That's not the point, the parking brake is there to keep the car from rolling and if it doesn't do that then why call it a parking brake? Sorry man, I'm a little sensitive about it. The whole ordeal has been nothing but a headache. This MF'n car has been nothing but a headache. Sad thing is that it is all stock, I haven't done anything to it. I've taken excellent care of it with maintenance done at the dealer. I broke it in properly and I only drive it hard about 10% of the time. So it just pisses me off I've had so many problems with it.


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

tekmode said:


> *I didn't know you had to adjust ever unless it was broken or something. *


Yeah, I always thought they were self adjusting as the pads wore down too. Guy from Nissan said they weren't. Oh well.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

tekmode said:


> *I don't have to ebrake to do 360s...daym contis  *


atleast you don't have the 195 firestone firehawks that come on the SE and SE-R....THE worst tires EVER made.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

conti's are pretty bad also. No wet traction at all


----------



## nissan_dude (Apr 23, 2003)

sorry to hear bout ur ongoing 02 spec v parking brakes probs..im surprised they are actually that crappy...after all, my b14 parking brake works fine with the drums in the back [tho of course i leave it in gear just in case] and ive never adjusted it for as long as ive been driving it (~18000mi)..my only guess, given ur pads are fine & nissan really did adjust ur parking break, is that there could be some kind of defect with the parking brake adjustment screw, in that it gives way to tension from the cable and adjusts by itself. i wonder how the 03 spec v's are with this issue... in any case good luck with nissan


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

I had a '97 Sentra GXE with drums on the back and never had one problem. The '02 Spec has just over 4000 miles on it since the parking brake was adjusted, and it's loose and sloppy as hell again. I have to pull it up as far as it'll go just to get a little tension on it.


----------

